# Word for the day panoply



## Josiah (Apr 5, 2015)

pan·o·ply
ˈpanəplē

noun

a complete or impressive collection of things.

"a deliciously inventive panoply of insults"
synonyms:    array, range, collection
"the full panoply of U.S. military might"

a splendid display.

"all the panoply of Western religious liturgy"
synonyms:    trappings, regalia;


----------



## Shirley (Apr 5, 2015)

Josiah has a panoply of words.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 5, 2015)

Shirley, what are the two objects in your signature image?


----------



## Shirley (Apr 5, 2015)

The one on the left is a heart shaped pebble I found under my carport. The one on the right is a dime to show how big the pebble is. I collect hearts.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 5, 2015)

panoply...flowers...what there will be in my garden in another four to six weeks...an array...


----------



## Josiah (Apr 5, 2015)

Andree, you'll have to send us a picture.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 5, 2015)

He certainly does! I love it. That is quite a find with that pebble. How unique


----------

